# Meyer or Western for a Jeep Cherokee



## slim-steve

I am planning to purchase a plow for home use. My house is in the mountains of Idaho, with several feet of snow each winter. The plow will be installed on a 4WD Jeep Cherokee that has snow tires and chains.

Two of the local dealers carry Meyer and Western plows. The Meyer TM 6.5 6.5' plow weighs 443 lbs and the Western Sport Utility 6.5' plow weighs 352 lbs.

Will the weight difference between the plows matter on the Cherokee? 

The Meyer plow has longer angling rams, 10" long vs. 6" on the Western. Does the longer angling ram mean the plow can be set at a greater angle?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## MickiRig1

A contractor I worked for had a Myer plow on your model Jeep. He never had a problem with it. Worked all winter long.


----------



## plowguy01886

Hi slim,

I have a 7' Fisher on my 1998 Cherokee. It handles it fine. This is my first season with it. I moved it from my 1987 Comanche this summer. The Comanche and Cherokee have the same frame, and I used the seven footer for 5 years on the Comanche with no problems. 

My only thought is that I may beef up the front suspension in the spring. 

Have fun!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

maybe go with a meyer tmp 7 should handle it fine


----------



## slim-steve

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input.

I was unsure about hanging a plow on the Cherokee. The slightly heavier Meyer plow looks like the way to go.


----------



## Plow Meister

*Slim-steve*

I would be very careful putting a plow on a Cerokee. First, I would go with the Western. It is way lighter than the Meyer and you won't notice the difference between the length of the rams.

Cherokees are unibody construction. They body also tends to "rack" more often than other unibody vehicles. This is great for off-roading but it can be bad for snowplowing. I have seen so many Cherokees with the rear windows blown out of them from slamming into curbs or trying to get over a snow hill too quickly. The racking of the unibody along with the added weight of the snow plow is what causes the windows to blow out.

Since you will just be doing your own property and assume to know where all obsticles are, you shouldn't have a problem. I don't want to talk you out of putting a plow on. I just want you to be aware of the negative potential.

The reason I know this is I am the local area Jeep Guru. I own several CJ's (3's, 5's, and 7's), YJ's, TJ's, XJ's (Cherokee), and soon hopefully a ZJ.


----------



## slim-steve

*should I reinforce Cherokee frame???*

Christopher,

Is there a way to reinforce the Cherokee frame to make it more suitable for plowing?

Would additional Skid plates, Nerf Bars, etc. stiffen up the frame?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jeepboy

Take a good look at the meyer plow and then look at the western plow. The blade on the meyer look's to be heavier then the western. I think the light duty western blade is welded sheet metal,with a sheet metal sector,the meyer is alot heavier duty in these areas.The only thing i don't like about the light duty meyer plow is the small fat trip springs.


----------



## Mick

Just curious - if this Cherokee is a unibody, what are you going to attach the plow mount to?


----------



## Boutallnite

You might consider a Snoway plow they are lighter and come with a down pressure system, whoch makes up for the lgither weight. I have one on my Wrangler and it's great.


----------



## slim-steve

*unibody plow attachment???*

Hmmm... I don't know what kind of mounting system is used on a unibody vehicle.

It may be a good idea for me to install heavy duty steel bumpers front and rear, all the skid plates I can find, plus the strongest nerf bars available to improve the structural integrity.

I'll see if there is a local Snoway dealer to see what they have available.


----------



## tsr770

If your looking to stiffen up a cherokee, You could have some subframe connector fabbed up, and also check out www.quadratec.com they have about anything you could want for a XJ, even one of those crazy Olympic exoskeletons for your cherokee......


----------



## Mick

You might want to take a look at this thread on attaching a plow to a unibody: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5125

For those who have been here for awhile, this is the infamous "unibody thread" by cappaj1


----------



## Plow Meister

I wouldn't go to such extremes as to try and reinforce the unibody. The plow mounts to several points on the sub-frame. I didn't mean to scare you out of the plow earlier. As long as you are using it yourself and on your own property and you know what you are plowing over, you will be fine. I am a Western fan. I do admit the Meyer utility plow is a heavier duty unit. Imo, every pound counts so I would still go with the Western.

There really aren't any aftermarket brace systems to strengthen your Cherokee. At least none that are "bolt on". It is totally not worth the trouble.

Boutallnite has a really good point about the snoway. They are a light plow and also encorporate a down pressure system. Most plows utilize the weight of the plow to keep it on the ground and help get the cutting edge to pavement instead of floating on the snow. The Snoway uses hydraulic pressure to force the blade down to the ground. It is a great system.


----------



## slim-steve

*I'll pass on the unibody - plow combo*

I would like to thank everyone for your input.

After weighing the pros and cons of putting a plow on a unibody vehicle, I've decided to buy something else.

The Cherokee is in beautiful shape and I see no reason to use it beyond its design limits. It is a daily driver on a snowy single lane dirt mountain road with cliffs to the side. It would be cheaper to buy an old truck or possibly a tractor, than ruin the Cherokee.

I must add that I am impressed with the expertise on this site and the willingness to share knowledge.

Thanks for your help!!!
Steve


----------



## plowguy01886

Gents,

I know we have had this discussion before, but wanted to chime in again.

If you look under a Grand Cherokee, you will see there is not frame. It is a unibody construction. All comments regarding not mounting a plow to a unibody vehicle are dead on correct.

Now, look under a Cherokee or Comanche. You will see a frame. Contrary to popular belief, these Jeeps are Body-on-Frame construction. My Fisher mount bolts to a frame on my Cherokee (the same frame as it did on my older Comanche).

I did a web search, and every place I found had the same statement (exact same text) that the Cherokee is a unibody. But I think that someone, somewhere, mis-spoke and the error simply propagated to all the other sites as if it were gospel.

I sent an e-mail to Daimler Chrysler this morning, asking them to settle the issue.

They responded:

According to the vehicle's service manual, the Cherokee is on a full 
frame.

I plan on buying the Jeep Shop Service Manual in the next 2 weeks (from Chrysler), at which time I will confirm this. But given what the manufacturer claims, and what I see when I look under the Cherokee, and what my local plow installer tells me, the Cherokee is *not* a unibody vehicle, but a true Body-on-Frame truck!

--- Plowguy01886

p.s. it is finally showing int Chelmsford, MA! Yahoo!


----------



## Plow Meister

That's funny. I just walked outside to lok under my wifes 2000 Cherokee. Someone must have stolen her frame I can't believe it!


Grand Wagoneers had a full frame. They are not the same frame system as on Grand Cherokees . Regular Cherokees and Grands do NOT.

I own 3 Cherokees, two 1999's and one 2000. None of which have frames. This is why you can not put a body lift on them. I could go on and on about my vast knowledge of Jeeps. I won't in this thread. If anyone has back issues of Petersons 4 wheeler magazine, you may come across a few Jeeps I have built. Four years ago I did an XJ for a friend. That one also did not have a frame. it was a 1998 model.

Plowguy, they stopped making the regular Cherokee in favor of the new Liberty which also does not have a frame. I think when you talked to Mopar, they may have given you info on something entirely different.

Your Comanche has a frame from the cab back. It does not have a full frame. I suggest you take a closer look at your vehicle.


----------



## 89MJComanche

Plow Meister;134490 said:


> I would be very careful putting a plow on a Cerokee. First, I would go with the Western. It is way lighter than the Meyer and you won't notice the difference between the length of the rams.
> 
> Cherokees are unibody construction. They body also tends to "rack" more often than other unibody vehicles. This is great for off-roading but it can be bad for snowplowing. I have seen so many Cherokees with the rear windows blown out of them from slamming into curbs or trying to get over a snow hill too quickly. The racking of the unibody along with the added weight of the snow plow is what causes the windows to blow out.
> 
> Since you will just be doing your own property and assume to know where all obsticles are, you shouldn't have a problem. I don't want to talk you out of putting a plow on. I just want you to be aware of the negative potential.
> 
> The reason I know this is I am the local area Jeep Guru. I own several CJ's (3's, 5's, and 7's), YJ's, TJ's, XJ's (Cherokee), and soon hopefully a ZJ.


This statement is complete ********!! 4.0 Liter, AW4 Automatic, XJ Cherokee's are perfect for plowing and ABUSING THE HELL OUT OF. You can break windows in anything plowing if you plow like an idiot. Furthermore, It takes 5 min in a hot garage to change the rear side windows in an XJ with a screwdriver, and the old Fiberglass Lift Gates on Pre97 XJ's never break the rear window (97 Plus it is possible). As far as body strength, I've owned a few XJ's, My 1995 Plow Vehicle I have right now, has 150,000 neglected miles on it, the engine knocks like hell, the AW4 bleeds like hell, the engine leaks oil from the valve cover and the rear main seal (due to previous owner neglect) The floors are made of Soffit and Facia, the drain plugs have bud light cans screwed over them for state inspection, and the rocker panels are gone. AND I WILL STILL GET 2-3 MORE WINTERS OUT OF HAMMERING THE **** OUT OF THIS JEEP. And I would get into this tomorrow, and drive anywhere in the country, any distance I want, without breaking down. The only negative thing about XJ's, is that they dont make them any more. Otherwise, change the oil, lube the joints, store your plow blade up on an old tire in the winter to really release the pressure on your front springs, or think about picking up a pair of 2 to 3" lift coils for up front. And 15" Retread MudSlingers are $40 each at the plant near my house.

I'll plow anything you throw at my with my XJ!! Rusty Floors, Broken Spot Welds, the whole nine yards... and I beat the **** out of this thing!!


----------



## 89MJComanche

And JUST FYI

I buy my PLOW XJ's for $500 or less!!


----------



## theplowmeister

Lots of people plow with XJs and have no problem. 
go to the Jeep section and ask about them there. http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54

I have repaired a Friends Meyer plow... often. I would not buy one and he wont buy a second one.

I am "theplowmeister" please do not confuse me with "the plowmeister"


----------



## Kramer

slim-steve;134715 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for your input.
> 
> After weighing the pros and cons of putting a plow on a unibody vehicle, I've decided to buy something else.
> 
> The Cherokee is in beautiful shape and I see no reason to use it beyond its design limits. It is a daily driver on a snowy single lane dirt mountain road with cliffs to the side. It would be cheaper to buy an old truck or possibly a tractor, than ruin the Cherokee.
> 
> I must add that I am impressed with the expertise on this site and the willingness to share knowledge.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!
> Steve


Good luck to you. I do want to weigh in and say that I bought a meyer plow a few years ago. After using fisher plows for about 20 years prior to that I can safely say that I will never buy a meyer again. Once again I went out 2 days ago after having it sit idle after the winter. Once again it will only angle to the right as the C valve is once again frozen. Every year you have to take it apart and fix it just to get thru the winter. The support stand is also rusted in place and needs a quick hammer.

If you have a choice, buy a fisher---they work everytime and take a beating.


----------



## bambam0099

Plow Meister;134825 said:


> ....
> I own 3 Cherokees, two 1999's and one 2000. None of which have frames. This is why you can not put a body lift on them. ....


????

My 1998 Jeep Cherokee with a 4" lift


----------



## Mister Plow

Is that a SUSPENSION lift or a BODY lift?


----------



## bambam0099

You had to ask a question that I'm not 100% sure about now! :salute: 

I came to this site hoping to find a plow I could attach to my Cherokee just for personal useage. After reading all the posts, I might have to go with the cheap/light snowsport setup which I'm not really enthused about because I can't use down pressure when backing up to drag snow away close to the house.

Back to your question...not sure now so I'll have to find out.....


----------

